# How did your lining grow



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi all, I am about to do an unmedicated FET but am a bit panicked by my womb lining. I had a scan on day 10 of my cycle and it was only 5mm, had a scan on day 13 and it is only 5.6mm, does anyone remember what rate their lining thickened at and how thick it was when they did transfer

thanks xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Womb lining usually grows about 1-2mm per day although may have growth spurts and they like it to be minimum of 8mm for good implantation.

I never usually have any problems with thickness of womb lining but then, for some unknown reason, with our 2nd natural FET, my womb lining didn't thicken up as well.  I had a scan on cd12 and womb lining was 7.1mm, I then had another scan on cd14 and I'd ovulated earlier that day (as normal) but my womb lining was only 7.9mm (so had grown 8mm in 2 days).  As it was a bit thinner than they would like, I was prescribed oestrogen tablets to help thicken it up...I had another scan on cd17 (2 days of taking the oestrogen tabs) and womb lining was averaging 8mm and then had ET on cd18 and continued with the oestrogen tabs throughout the 2ww.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey there

thanks for that Minxy, I went for scan today, day 15 and my follicle is only 9 x 13mm and my womb only 6mm so it is growing but slowly. The doctor said as the follicles get bigger the hormones are released in bigger amounts and everything else gets going so lining may yet come right but it looks like I am a very late ovulater which I always kind of assumed anyway - Guess that means short luteal phase which is why I will go for gestone again

Anyway fingers crossed 
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Makes complete sense what your consultant has said...as the follicle grows, so your oestrogen levels rise, which in turn helps plump up your womb lining.

On the FET I was talking about in my previous post, when I had scan on cd12 my follie was 17mm and they like it to be a minimum of 18mm before rupturing...I ovulated 2 days later so it should have been at least 18mm before egg released but womb lining was just under 8mm...but the nurse said that sometimes we can just have "blip" months when things aren't as they usually are !

I'm sure you'll be fine...as you say, your follie and womb lining are still growing, just a little bit slow.  Try to keep your belly warm and covered at all times as this can help encourage follicle growth so in turn help with womb lining...I always use heated wheatbag but a hot water bottle will do just the same.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Minxy - hey I see you have been advised you need IVIG, I had high NK Cells and with Cameron I took steroids and look what it got me :-> I actually know quite a few people who tried so many times then when they did steroids or IVIG they were successful so I really hope it works for you as well x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

loulack said:


> Thanks Minxy - hey I see you have been advised you need IVIG, I had high NK Cells and with Cameron I took steroids and look what it got me :-> I actually know quite a few people who tried so many times then when they did steroids or IVIG they were successful so I really hope it works for you as well x


Thanks hun.

I had clexane for our 1st fresh IVF which was BFN but then was prescribed steroids & clexane for the next 3 treatment cycles...the 2 FETs were chemical pregnancy and the 2nd IVF was BFN....all our embryos have been grade 1 and "perfect" quality apparently which is why our consultant feels I now need IVIG as it thinks the steroids just isn't enough for me. 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey there - I went for a scan this morning and it was all looking much better, womb now 9mm and follicles 17mm so I have had a real surge. Had to rush around pharmacies today getting the drugs I need and now have to do my trigger injection in the Virgin lounge tomorrow night!!! Embryo transfer will be Friday 20th so fingers crossed.


----------

